# Upland Boots



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all! I'm looking for a good pair of uninsulated upland boots. I'm looking at Danner Sharptails, but I value your opinions. I'm looking for something light and won't break the bank. Let me know what you think and why.

Thanks so much!!!!

Greg


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

On other forums when this question has been asked, Danner Pronghorns have come up the favorite. I prefer Danner Elk Hunters. I have had Danner's and Orvis boots with the cordura on the sides and I have always torn the cordura. Now I just stay with the all leather boot.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

The Mendls made for Cabela's get my vote. They have excellent support and last better than any other boot I've had. About $140 for the uninsulated model.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bought some Danners last year for pheasant hunting and they are the most comfortable boot I've worn. Good ankle support also.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

The Danner pronghorns are nice, and I also like the Rocky ProHunters they are also nice, I got a pair of Pronghorns two years ago for Christmas so last year was my first whole year I used them and liked them alot. Had a pair of Prohunters back in 2002-2004 and then they discontinued them but I see they brought them back, they were a very comfortable boot.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Shu said:


> Bought some Danners last year for pheasant hunting and they are the most comfortable boot I've worn. Good ankle support also.


I agree my Danners are by far the most comfortable boot I have ever owned.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

US made Danners are excellent. Kangaroo leather is the standard by which upland boots should be judged. I'd find a GOOD shoe repair shop and have a toe cap added before you ever hunt in them and they should last you a good long time. If I didn't have a good set of non-insulated boots already these would be near the top of of a very short list.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Danner Pronghorns. Just wished there was a toe cap on them.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't hunt upland, but grouse and rabbit in the Kentucky foothills make pheasants infront of dogs look like a walk in the park. This is the best pair of boots I have ever bought.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601926&hasJS=true


----------

